

1500 Archers on a 28.8: Network Programming in Age of Empires and Beyond - midko
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3094/1500_archers_on_a_288_network_.php/

======
jasonwatkinspdx
One neat hack I read about, I think from a later product from these same
developers:

If your network protocol is only exchanging input, then the bandwidth demands
are tiny. At some point they realized that they could just double up packets:
repeating the last inputs in the next packet. If a packet got dropped, the
copy would be already transmitted before any sort of ack timeout or sequence
jump would even detect the loss.

